# Honey Gourami Bloat or just fat?



## keziahamber (Jul 18, 2010)

I wonder if my honey gourami has bloat? He stopped eating today. He's belly looks pretty fat, but I'm not sure if its bloat or not. My other gourami is pretty fat too. I feed them morning and night.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

any photos?

Gouramis are pigs (well, just about any fish is to be honest) they'll eat every bit of food you put in the tank, so it's possible you're feeding them too much. I feed mine twice a day as well, but not a whole lot


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

yea pics would be helpful 

and my honey gaurami doesnt eat that much (or it doesnt get to) i feed them once a day and once a week i starve them a lil (skip one evening ) and feed the frozen brine block and yea then i get the feeling they are pigs lol 

one way to see if he is healthy is if he is changing colors to that dark and pale then he is fine


----------

